# Equine Dentist - Shropshire



## nikanita (31 January 2013)

Our current Equine Dentist has become a little elusive.  can anyone recommend someone in the Shrewsbury area. Much appreciated


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 January 2013)

Robin Harding at Hanmer is very good, he travels quite a distance so I am sure he would come to Shrewsbury area. His number is 07949 206858.


----------



## PlodCob (31 January 2013)

Toby (TJ) Deeming, midlands based but travels the country. 

07815 927434.

Advertises on preloved.co.uk

Brilliant, very friendly, lots of qualifications and explained everything he was doing and why.

Sticking my hand in onto our cobs teeth before (spikey, like barbed wire!) and after I can see why its a six monthly job worth having done.


----------



## WellyBaggins (2 February 2013)

Geraint Hughes is very good, PM if you want his number


----------



## chestnut cob (4 February 2013)

Sam Oakes.


----------



## nikanita (9 February 2013)

Thanks for the names. We phoned Robin and his partner/associate Lee Shakeshaft came out to them.  we were very impressed. Very thorough and good with the horses. Can highly recommend


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 February 2013)

Glad you liked him.  What I like about Robin is he doesn't do unnecessary treatment.  My donkey, who is in his mid 30s has a few problem teeth, Robin is so gentle with him and when I asked if he needed to see him more regularly he said it was not necessary unless donkey was having a problem.


----------

